

Shitty San Francisco - Futurebot
https://medium.com/the-secret-history-of-america/shitty-san-francisco-42e0aeae47d4

======
zoba
I think the city has a terrible mayor. The city is full of homeless, its
streets and sidewalks are disgusting, there are few public trashcans, public
transportation is 'just okay' at best, cost of living is sky rocketing, and to
top it all off taxes are huge!

Ed Lee, what in the world are you doing!?

